# spiders



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck, there really is no way to "prevent" spiders.
About all you can do is spray them as you see them or suck them up in the vacuum cleaner.
There going to come in on your clothes, your pet's, any tiny hole they can find.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Spiders are a good thing, leave em alone:yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Agree---why would you worry about spiders outside? They eat bugs---

Any insecticide used outside could kill beneficial insects honey bees--bumble bees and spiders---


----------

